# WorldMark trading?



## FlyKaesan (Feb 1, 2007)

I would like to know how I can exchange into Cayman or St. John's using WorldMark points.
If someone can give me example of costs and how this can be done, I would appreciate it.
I think WM is trading through II?


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm moving this into the Wyndham forum, where Worldmark is discussed.  It should attract more attention from people who know about Worldmark there.


----------



## ladycody (Feb 1, 2007)

You can trade into those areas using RCI _or_ II.  How you do it would depend a bit on how you travel.  

If you are planning for specific dates...then you can put in a request with one or both companies (check out the resorts that each offers in that area) for an ongoing search.  You'll be required to pay the exchange fees in advance for an ongoing search...but if you search in both II and RCI...you will get the fee refunded from whichever company you wind up _not_ using to book your trip. It's called 'search first'. (International Exchange Fees are $199 for RCI, $149 for II...I think) When they find a unit that meets your needs (dates and unit size)...you can accept the trade and they will take the corresponding amount of credits required from your account for the size unit you requested.

If you can travel spontaneously...you can check daily for short notice travel and use only 4000 credits regardless of unit size.  In II...you can book these trips (flexchanges) within 59 days of travel.  In RCI (instant exchange) it's anything booked within 45 days of travel.  I dont think that area pops up too often on short notice...but if you _do_ see it and can use it...and the airfare isnt insane...it's a great way to save credits.

Regardless of how you book it...the credits arent taken from your account until they find you an acceptable trade.

Hope that helps.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 1, 2007)

What dates would you like to travel, and what size unit do you require?

Everything LadyCody said above is accurate. 

The more resorts you're willing to accept in exchange and the more flexible you are on the dates you're willing to travel, the better your chances.


----------

